# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Remoção de Bristle Worm

## João Castelo

É assumida  a minha insatisfação com a existencia de minhocas no meu aquario.

Em tempos havidos tive que retirar grande parte da rv porque uma enorme minhoca me andava a ratar os corais.

Há uns dias atrás , sem querer, retirei o Lobophyton e deparei com uma grande , mas grande, mas mesmo muito grande minhoca.

É claramente uma Striata de Pherecardia.

É um exemplar da especie desta que coloco a foto se bem que a minha é bem maior.



É má como as cobras e ataca corais.

Confesso que ainda não dei por estragaos. Mas é inevitável. Vai acontecer mais tarde ou mais cedo.

Posso tentar colocar um peixe da familia dos Dottyback´s mas não sei se a minha donzela não o limpa no instante.Também não sei se um se aguenta com uma bicha daquelas.Não sei se atacam eremitas.Penso ter um  pistol shrimp e esse também seria limpo.

Posso colocar um caranguejo aranha mas também dúvido da eficiencia com uma bicha deste tamanho.

Resta-me experimentar uma armadilha para tentar remover a minhoca.

Alguém me impresta uma armadilha ?

Se alguém tiver posso ir buscar emprestado ( com direito garantido de regresso )

Se mais alguém tiver experiencia neste tipo de coisas e me quiser ajudar é muito bem vindo.

Enfim, aos quarenta anos dei por mim a andar atrás de uma minhoca e a recordar que aos trinta anos andava atrás de outras coisas. :SbSourire2:  

um abraço,

JC

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,

Eu tenho diversas minhocas dessas no meu aqua, algumas com mais de 20 cm e até hoje não tive problemas. Acho que não fazem nada a corais e são muito eficientes a remoção de detritos indesejáveis.

Se tiveste estragos nos corais eu tentaria encontar outro "culpado" porque as minhoca penso estarem inocentes!!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Diogo,

O meu sarco estava todo ratado à volta e começou a cicatrizar  quando apanhei a bicha. Na altura reparei que a minhoca andava sempre à volta dele. 
As que tens tido , ou tens, são de certeza desta especie?

Dá aqui uma vista de olhos.

http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/msu...a/aa102198.htm

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Pois... não devem ser as mesmas, pela descrição horrivel que fazem dessas!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Também tenho minhocas dessas, o único cuidado que se deve ter é não tocar com as mãos, queimam que se fartam.

Um dia destes fui mecher numa pedra e fiquei com a mão toda queimada, demorou mais de um semana para sarar as feridas.

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Eu também tenho dessas, mas apenas as apanho quando já têm um tamanho considerável, 15cm, 20 cm, para deixar as mais pequenas fazerem o trabalho delas.
Como as apanhar, nunca reparaste que quando dás comida ao aquário elas saem dos seus esconderijos para comer ? Nessa altura com uma pinça comprida consegues apanhar se fores rápido. Eu pelo menos faço assim.

António

----------


## João Castelo

Boa tarde,

De certeza que as vossas são desta especie ?

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ola João... essas nao fazem mal nenhum... é garantido.  :SbOk:   Cuidado apenas com as cerdas laterais... á pessoas que não se dão muito bem com elas. De resto, são excelentes organismos de se ter, principalmente se tiveres DSB. Geralmente as que são mais perigosas e que de facto moem os corais são umas que se nota claramente os tentaculos no fim da cabeça e geralmente tem cores mais escuras... creme, castanho, vermelho escuro e combinaçóes destas cores.

----------


## Matias Gomes

pegue um pouco de perlon ou manta acrilica e faça um rolo e amarre com um barbante bem frouxo dentro coloque um pouco de ração granulada ou camarão picado, deixe durante a noite toda e retire antes de ligar as luzes, esses vermes entram dentro do rolo para comer a ração e vc tira.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

E eu que quase fui de propósito a casa do Marco para ele me dar uns bichinhos desses para colonizar no meu aquário....

...infelizmente ainda não tive tempo...

..mas eu preferia tê-los do que os retirar!!!   

Como diz o povo: cada cabeça sua sentença!

----------


## João Castelo

> Como diz o povo: cada cabeça sua sentença!


É verdade Ricardo.

Não tenho mesmo nenhuma fé nestas minhocas.Se pudesse , garanto-te que te dava todas.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Matias Gomes

a relatos de que o Hermodice carunculata come gorgonias e corais



o Eurythoe complanata que é muito comum aqui no Brasil é detrivoro e não se alimenta de corais, eu os encontro quando removo pedras no mar procurando ofiuros ou pepinos, sempre quando levanto essas pedras os peixes ficam junto comigo procurando alguma coisa para comer eu pego esses vermes e jogo para o lado eles colocam na boca e gospem na hora.





olha que áqua legal o joão Fernando vai adorar rsssssss



o Nereis diversicolor é devorado pelos peixes quando eu os encontro, eles não tem aquelas cerdas urticantes caracteristica do Verme de fogo.



são mais de 9000 vermes desses que são catalogados e acreditam que existe a mesma quantidade de especies que não são conhecidas.
a algum tempo atrás eu fiz um topico em outro forum sobre isso esse é o link.

verme de fogo

um abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## João Castelo

Matias,

Antes de mais o meu obrigado pela ajuda que tens dado e parabêns pelas tuas excelentes intervenções.

Relativamente à armadilha , percebi, mas se algum membro me emprestasse uma era mais fácil .  :yb665:  

Relativamente ao artigo de minhocas é muito interessante.

Aquele aquario cheio de minhocas é que adorei. Vou tentar construir um só para fazer criação  :Coradoeolhos:  

Bem, essas , pelo menos, não fazem mal nenhum.

Um grande abraço,

JC

Nota - Bem faladinho , bem faladinho era arranjar um grupo e ir passar uns dias a Ilhabela.Até vou nessa.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Matias,

Só uma nota quanto ao número de espécies de "worms". 

Segundo uma bióloga americana  (cujo nome não me recordo) que costuma postar no ReefCentral e cuja actividade profissional é, precisamente,o estudo de "worms" num instituto público americano, parece o número de espécies identificadas já excede as 10.000 e estima-se que possam mesmo ser mais de 50.000.

É muito verme  :EEK!:

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Matias,
> 
> Antes de mais o meu obrigado pela ajuda que tens dado e parabêns pelas tuas excelentes intervenções.
> 
> Relativamente à armadilha , percebi, mas se algum membro me emprestasse uma era mais fácil .  
> 
> Relativamente ao artigo de minhocas é muito interessante.
> 
> Aquele aquario cheio de minhocas é que adorei. Vou tentar construir um só para fazer criação  
> ...


Olá João Castelo,

Quando faço mergulho em apneia costumo ver desses vermes (fire worms), já agarrei com a mão, são urticantes (ao sentir um disturbio qualquer retraem as extremidades brancas e penso que é uma protecção natural, agora só com luvas  :Whistle: .
Quanto a retirares o verme do aquário, não percebo qual a dificuldade, eles são muito lentos e passeiam pelo aquário, cheguei a ter uns num aquário da nossa costa, o grande que trouxe em pouco tempo agarrou-se a uma anemona sulcata pela base e nem consegui retirar da sua boca, sim, estava a comê-la, depois em outros mergulhos que fiz reparei que na zona onde havia muitos vermes o número de anémonas era muito reduzido (coincidência ou talvez não).
A minha sugestão: pega num pau comprido (não sei quais as dimensões do teu aquário) ou algo do género e coloca por baixo do verme (no meio do corpo) e puxa para cima.

Ah, era para acrescentar que eles libertam uma espécie de goma na água.

Cumps, 
Miguel Correia.

----------


## Matias Gomes

Miguel agora que vc disse isso eu vou prestar mais atenção ao local onde eu os encontro para ver quais os organismos em menor numero.
João será um prazer receber vcs aqui na Ilhabela.
um grande abraço

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Miguel,

A bicha não se deixa ver.Só espreitando por baixo do Lobophiton e só de vez em quando. Desaparece em segundos. Não a apanho assim com essa facilidade.Não dá para lá ir com um pau.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

As que tenho parecem ser as Eurythoe complanata que segundo o Matias são detritivoras.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------

